# A few Days in OCT



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

10-1 
Got to the Pier about midnight and walked the pier ... I was looking for mulet mostly but saw many snappers,bunker,mullet,trout and a few stripers at the first 2 lights  (both sides) 
I made it to the 2nd light and turned around after finding the mullet ... 








I spent an hour getting half a five gallon bucket .. no other fish just mullet and 2 blueclaws and 2 peelers 
I took about half the mullet ...geared up and was fishing by 2am ... The tide was outgoing and a bit over halfway out and rollling pretty good . The winds were calm at 6mph or less out of the east and water temp I believe is still over 70 degree's. 
I made it past the barricade (fence) on the pier and drifted while I rigged up .. I was almost to the inner corner (L) when all heck broke lose ... Stripers were going crazy and out in front of them was the bluefish . The blues were from 6 to 16 inches and the stripers went 14 to 25 inches . I had what felt like trout bites so I fileted about a dozen mullet (scaled) but could not get through the blues and stripers ... I could hit bottom with the whole mullet but if they were trout they were too small for the mullet . After about 2 hours of playing around looking for a keeper striper and many many fish later.. I gave up and went looking for trout . 
Outside right corner was dead other than snappers 1 striper and 1 12" trout . 
I pulled anchor and with the incoming and wind drifted back to the left end ... I never made it to the end and of all places I was where there used to be a light (hint) and found the trout  
I caught trout on whole mullet and cut mullet with the cutbait outproducing with many spikes and a few Scup. 
I got 5 keeper trout from 14 to 17.5 inches out of about 35 and kept 2 Scup at 9 and 9.5 inches of about a dozen Scup , never ate one and never caught a keeper here at the pier either and all were keepers except 1 . Also got 1 13" flounder .The bite diminished as the sun rose but the snappers and stripers were still biting good . I left them biting and was home by 7:30am 









10-2 
After netting some mullet I put in about midnight ... As I got to the "T" I saw and heard breaking fish ... Bluefish to 16" and Stripers to 24" .. Hooked a 22" and 24" at the same time ... many snapper doubles and a few striper doubles too ... Harder to get bit on whole mullet as the snappers were really thick and would key in on the whole mulet and bite it in half ... The mullet were very thick out beyond the corner and when they charged the pier the water would boil ... I tried casting mullet strips to the shade line bit the snappers wouldnt leave it alone .. I end up casting way beyond the target and well into the dark ... It made for long slow retrieves but the hook up ration was excellent .. I limited out on trout and caught many . The tide stopped and so did the bite so I went back to whoel mullet and fished the burnt section but snappers everywhere so I switch to strips and get 5 tb flatties and 4 huge Oyster crackers as well as a few 8" seabass . After the 4th "ugly" I went back to try for stripers and trout. I found the trout in the same area as yesterday but today the bite stopped altogether when the sun started to show ... I quite a bit early so I could wash the mullet scales out of the canoe 
I was home by 7am 

















10-3 
Got to the pier about midnight and went right for mullet ... It was incoming tide and they mullet were a ways off the beach but small groups were right tight to the shore. I got about 1/4 bucket and Surfishin showed up and I got to witness his first mullet of the year ... He tried the pier with no luck but was now getting a few ... I took about 100 mullet and put them in a bag and dumped the rest in Surfishin's bucket and set off for some spikes .. Great to see you again ... Hopefully we'll get a chance to wet a line together next time. 
Again after passing the barricade and out of target range of the pier I put 2 mullet on and started jigging ... The tide was almost high and the current almost stopped . No a whole lot of surface action but there are enough ..  
I started off with a striper then a double striper and many snappers and double snappers I finally land a nice fat trout and a keeper at 19" ... Not bad I htought but no more trout and the area was invaded by snappers ... 
I move out to the outside and set anchor ... Trout , Blues and Stripers for the next 3 hours and got a few 13" trout but let them go in hopes of some nicer fish but it wasnt happening so with the sun rising I am about to call it quits until the last cast ... 
I made a long cast as usual when it comes to the last cast .... I get a nice 17" trout .. I thought it was a striper until I got it near and then a blue grabbed the other hook ... These blues were the 16" variety and every trout I caught I'd get a bluefish before I got the trout in ... The blues were thick ... If I got to the bottom I'd get a trout but it was tough . I filled my limit and began to C&R some nice fish ... The bite died and the blues took over at about 8am and I was late and the woman isnt happy but I would still be there if they didnt shut off and she knows it ... LMAO ... The last time she packed and left me because of a 3 day trip to CHP and two 10#+ Trout .... 
*This one is shaped like a shad ... 



























10-4 
Got to the pier at about 9pm and went looking for mullet .. Saw very little and since it was low tide I grabbed the canoe and continued to search . There was hardly any mullet and I search the whole area between the piers. Steve arrived as I was giving up . We talked for a bit while Steve tried to castnet a few but no luck ... We decided to get geared up and go with arties .. We are almost ready to head out when Steve see's some mullet but they turn out to be shiners ... I walked under the pier and out on the first bar and saw some mullet then the whole shore flashed ... I called out for Steve and he came around and was fixated on something till I got his attention to the shoreline  
I have never seen mullet so thick and so bold ... They didnt even spook as Steve walked out among them .. 15 minutes Steve fills the 5 gallon bucket with room for the net on top 
We head out and as I passed the barricade I decided to fillet some mullet and Steve starts tossing them whole .. Stripers and Snapper Blues were a constant pain as we doubled up over andover again with some weird combo's ... Striper / Flounder , Flounder / Trout , Striper / Striper , Striper / Blue , Trout / Blue and 
Blue / Blue . Also caught were big oyster crackers , small sea bass and a few porgys (scup) , 1 spot and some really mosterous EELS 
Steve got 2 keeper flounder  WTG 
I think we both got 5 Keeper trout ... 
Went through 2 to 2.5 gallons of mullet 
We left the fish biting .. 
No pic but Steve is supposed to send me one and I will post it . 
 

After we loaded up we were talking in the pier lot when I noticed a trash bag in the weeds ... Steve says I wouldnt mess with that as I pick it up ... I feel a round wire and netting and think it a crab trap and rip the bag open to find 2 floating fish wells with fish in each one ... ALL SHORTS ! We figured someone when getting ready to leave ditch them ... Maybe the MAN was in the lot  ... Too bad the fish were dead .. except for the baby oyster cracker ...

10-5 
11 pm I started looking where Steve and I saw the mass of mullet and the tide was a bit lower but coming in ... Saw a bunch and got 12 but no more after that ... they were way out there and lots of them ... I head around to the canoe and net 1 more mullet .. Glad I brought the left over 2 gallons with me  
I got out there and drifted while I filleted 25 mullet ... Didnt want to attract snappers to my fishing spot 
First 2 spot produced nothing ... Tide was just starting to flow in ... I went outside and anchored up and had a heck of a time with snappers and stripers and even a dozen spikes ... The was a large sailboat anchored where Steve was the night before but I was quiet and anchored up a good long cast away ... The whole corner was frothing from snappers and it caused me to cast way off the targetted spot and slowly .. I repeat SLOWLY let the tide wash the bait into the hole .... 
Many crabs and seabass but managed 4 keeper trout and 2 (26"&27") Stripers and another I fought but got off ... I almost swear it hit a snapper that I was reeling in 
I got 2 more BIG Oyster Crackers ! 
I got 2 more very large EELS ! 
I had about 2 hours left and decided to try the honey hole from the other days limit ... I pick up 1 more keeper trout and dropped another . The sky was getting bright but still misty and foggy but the flounder again like yesterday for me they hit and sunlight ... Nothing big and 15" tops but perhaps if i could have stayed and tagetted them ... Stripers were the main fish caught till about 6am when it was snapper city .. 
I was home by 7am with 5 keeper trout 
I noticed the Stripers are putting up more of a battle ... Maybe the lower water temps or all the extra energy from sucking up Mullet  
I have about 2 dozen mullet left .. Its incredible how much mullet you can go through ! 















*


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

10-6 
The boys from Gaithersburg (WBB) came down with their YAKS and tried their hand at some Trout .. 
I got their about 8pm and starting castnetting some mullet. The tide was very low and had just started to come in making the mullet scattered and far off the beach ... By the time the boys arrived I had about 2 gallons of mullet .... I use more than that myself  
Okimavich seperated the smaller ones from the bigger ones and Fingers scaled the big mullet and Fishbait and myself filetted 90 percent of the bucket . I got 4 bags and seperated the strips and divied up the smaller mullet for using whole .. Care package ... Just too bad it wasnt enough .. 
The fog rolled in and out throoughout the early morning and the bite was slow to start ... I am hearing "got some little nibbles" ...  LMAO 
Anyhow I decided to go outside since the water still was kinda slow .. I grabbed Fishbait and we made the move ... It turned out to be a good move except for the porpoises that were feeding very very close ! Bluefish , Stripers and Trout if you can get down to the bottom and stay there .. many small trout and a few 9" sea bass . The bite tapered off and I switched again and Fishbait soon accompanied my and we again started to pick at trout .. Running out of Mullet I switched to gulp shrimp and got a few more sea bass and trout and 1 Scup . Every once in awhile the stripers would get real loud 
I had my limit by 7am as the fog tried to lift so the boys could try the inner wall for some tog ... 
I had about 2 gallons of mullet from the previous night I brought just incase and good thing as they proved to work well but not as good as still alive fresh  
So its off for tog for them 3 and I go try to get some fresh mullet .. Thanks Fishbait for the advice and mullet ... 
I tried for trout but they weer done it seems so I head out for flounder ... I use whole mullet and in an hour I have 1 keeper Flounder and 2 just shy with more than I expected with TB's also ... Cuaght about 30 flounder this trip .... Oh the one that got away  Yule YEPP it was 5 pounds or better but as I tried to get my net untangled from the anchor rope,2 castnets,5 gallon bucket and 2 tackle bags the fish did the backwards tail dance that was mighty impressive and loud and he was gone in a flash 
By now its almost noon and I figure they killin TOG and at 1pm I called to check and they had left ... Yepp left me hanging ... J/K My wife picked up the truck at 8am and they thought I had left ... LMAO ! Oh Well ! 
I had some nice fishies for ya too  


























10-7 
Picked up 6 keeper trout and had a blast with stripers for most of the night and had those pesky snappers around me all night 
Sorry no pix but the camera was in the truck 

10-8 
Was supposed to meet up with Lewespete but I didnt wake up in time ... I ate dinner after talking with him and made a mistake of falling asleep and the wifey couldnt wake me ... Sorry Pete 
I figured maybe he was out there so at 1:30am I am filleting and scaling mullet ... 








I arrive and am fishing by 3am. The fish are too cooperative and the tide wasnt flowing very hard . I finally located some trout but most were 12" ... 
I got a keeper flounder and trout back to back which ended my trip for the day at 7am .. 

















10-9 
Got to the pier about 11pm and walked the pier . Not much going on ... the winds were from the West at about 7 to 13mph and the tide low . I walked both side of the pier looking for mullet and as a result ended up with 1 mullet and 1 sand eel ... 








Oh well I brought plenty of fillets  
Hit the water about 1am and the first stop ... I didnt even stop as the water was too rough with waves 1 to 2 feet so I went out a bit further and found protection inside the "T" . I got 1 trout 1 striper and quite a few snappers so I moved to the corner ... Still protected. 
Picked off a few snappers and some nice stripers to 26" and 1 keeper trout then the bite just died. The water out front was sketchy and I didnt dare go beyond the pier but the bite was along the front side so I squeezed over as much as I liked only to find the anchor wouldn't grab and I was instantly drifting out towards the wall ... I quickly recover and get back to safety. I picked off 2 more trout both 12" and about 6 more stripers with this being the last Striper ... 








Its now about 5am and I move to my honey hole for the daybreak action and it was rough over there 
I stuck with it and found NO snappers here today but very few fish at all . I got 4 more stripers 1 trout 12" and a few 9" sea bass . Finally the sky starts to lighten up but my time is dwindling. I find the trout and lose the first which was a nice 20"+ fish ... Then land 2 more keepers and lose a few more ... The wond made it hard to cast and the waves made it difficult to detect bites no to mention the anchor kept slipping. 
I left the fish biting but wish I could have stayed about 30 more minutes  
I was home by 7:30am with these .... 









Dave finally came down but it seems he picked the worst conditions in the past 2 weeks to come down. 

Oct 10th 
We got on the water at about 4am and basicallly we wanted to try for the daylight trout bite ... We caught all TB trout and some stripers and snappers but the sun didnt come out so we call it quits at about 8am . The weather was cloudy and overcast and the winds were about 10mph out of the NW. Upon arriving on the beach we saw many mullet and I filled a 5 gallon bucket before we left ...

Oct 11 
We got to the pier 10pm and the waves were 1 to 2 d foot with winds from the SE at about 10 to 15 mph . Befor heading out I netted anout 4 dozen mullet to take out "ALIVE". We decided to give it a shot and took our time getting out there .. The tide was high and just about slack. 
First stop produced a few stripers and bait stealin snappers so we head outside ... Arrive to find many stripers playing with bait as well as too many snappers ... Porpoises were very close and it seem they are getting closer and closer everyday. 
The trout bite was off ... Rain,Weather,Tide or bait all could have been suspect 
We did get a little flurry right after tide change with Dave getting a keeper and loosing the biggest trout of thenight thinking it was a striper  
I managed 2 keepers and we both release a few close ones as well as asssorted TB's .. 
Rain started about 4am witht he wind shifting from the S to the N and temperature dropped a few degrees. I told Dave we could or didnt want to be out there when thing kicked up so we headed back in making one more stop only to find the winds have exceeded 15 mph from the N and waves were 2 to 3 footers ... We took on water a few times before reaching the sand and had to leave the conoe on the opposite beach . After loading up I saw a mass of mullet right next to the pier so I got the net and went to work ... First cast I get about 1/4 Bucket and then pick off a fwe more strays but the surf was rough so I walked the pier and got a few more but it was mostly Silversides and they went right through the net ... 
At one point I made a throw and spooked a crap load of Bunker out of the water ... Pretty cool sight ! 
At about 6am the winds died down and we decide to try for that daylight bite again but by the time we get geared up the waves and wind return ... We try anyways and after a small ordeal of getting launched against the waves crashing on the sand ... We finally get out and make a slow progress getting ouyt so as to not take on water and flip over  ... This lasts about 45 minutes . We did catch a few stripers and snappers with a few blues to 18" as well and Dave managed the only TB trout ... We head in and call it quits at 7:30 am ... 
Dave did excellent considering he still has a cast 

























10-14 
North winds are a pain ... 
Drew and I got out for a few ... We started about 11pm and went looking for some mullet but the water was rough in the wash and no sign of mullet ... Talked to another guy who had been there for 2 hours and no mullet ... 
We started fishing at about 12 and I got 3 tb trout and Drew got 1 then the water got rough from the NW winds so we played with schoolies to 25 inches hoping the winds would subside at tide change for the daybreak bite ... Didnt happen and we gave in at 5am . 
Whole mullet and Fin"S" were the ticket


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

Nice report Tom! Gotta get back out there with you on those trout. Umm Umm.. Delish!


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

Great report Tom...
Pheeww.. you fish almost every day??
What happened to dave's arm? How do you hook the whole mullet?


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

Ferry , I made a seperate post in the open forum ... Rigging Gulp and Mullet !


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

Thanks Tom..


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Awesome As Usual*

Great report as usual Tom.


----------



## e-mag (Jun 15, 2006)

10/6 flounder nice and fat.


----------

